

Psychologists Must Change the Way They Analyze Data [pdf] - skm
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1018886/Bem6.pdf

======
skm
A recent New Yorker article "The Truth Wears Off" is based on the same
mathematical fact - that statistical tests are being used wrongly in
psychology experiments and (more worryingly) in clinical trials.
[http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2010/12/13/101213fa_fact_...](http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2010/12/13/101213fa_fact_lehrer)

